# 2008 2.0T EOS Oil Change Cost.



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

What is everyone paying for a oil change on their EOS? 

My wife brought her EOS to a local Grand Rapids VW dealer today for an oil change. 

I expected the bill to be less than $50. They charged her $81.03 for an oil change on a 08 2.0T EOS. 

31.28 for labor 
14.00 for the filter 
35.75 of the oil 5 QT Mobil 1 ESP 

81.03 total 


This is the second time she has come home from this dealership is unexpected charges.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

DIY, ECS Tuning has kits for pretty cheap. Don't quote me but Lubo Moly and a Mann filter for $45?


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Sounds right*

That's about what I pay. I get it changed every 5k miles or so, even though the service interval is 10k after the first change. Dealer recommends and I've always been one to not skimp on that important maintenance item. Besides, it is usually down nearly a quart at 5K, which would set me back $8, so that is 10% LOL. 

Brace yourself for the 40K service. With the recommended DSG service and a boatload of other stuff, I suspect it will be near $1k - Yikes!


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

PaulZooms said:


> That's about what I pay. I get it changed every 5k miles or so, even though the service interval is 10k after the first change. Dealer recommends and I've always been one to not skimp on that important maintenance item. Besides, it is usually down nearly a quart at 5K, which would set me back $8, so that is 10% LOL.
> 
> Brace yourself for the 40K service. With the recommended DSG service and a boatload of other stuff, I suspect it will be near $1k - Yikes!


 Already did the 40k. Not as bad as 1k its a 6 speed Manual not DSG. 

I did have to do the 40k DSG in my .:R32.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

I pay $40 for the kit here locally and do it myself around every 7k miles or so.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

bob21115 said:


> What is everyone paying for a oil change on their EOS?
> 
> My wife brought her EOS to a local Grand Rapids VW dealer today for an oil change.
> 
> ...


that is the norm for synthetic oil changes at the dealership.

$14 is a good price for the CCTA oil filter (if that is your engine). Rip-off if it's the BPY engine.

oil: 5w30 or 5w40? 5w30 meets warranty. 5w40 does not


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*The bottom line*



PaulZooms said:


> That's about what I pay. I get it changed every 5k miles or so, even though the service interval is 10k after the first change. Dealer recommends and I've always been one to not skimp on that important maintenance item. Besides, it is usually down nearly a quart at 5K, which would set me back $8, so that is 10% LOL.
> 
> Brace yourself for the 40K service. With the recommended DSG service and a boatload of other stuff, I suspect it will be near $1k - Yikes!


Got my 40K done yesterday, inculding DSG Service. $800 retail, but the Dealer had a 15% off special, so $682 out the door.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> DIY, ECS Tuning has kits for pretty cheap. Don't quote me but Lubo Moly and a Mann filter for $45?


 $41.44 for the FSI service kits -


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

PaulZooms said:


> Got my 40K done yesterday, inculding DSG Service. $800 retail, but the Dealer had a 15% off special, so $682 out the door.


What is done @ 40k miles? And why is it so expensive?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

VW GUY said:


> What is done @ 40k miles? And why is it so expensive?


DSG service is around $400 by itself.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*The whole enchilada*



VW GUY said:


> What is done @ 40k miles? And why is it so expensive?


40K is _everything_- they "throw the book" at you. See the manual for details.

The only things I can think of that were left off were a brake flush and fill (got one last year and they are only needed every other year) and a coolant fllush and fill (IIRC).


----------

